# Code for amputation



## drhoads (Mar 2, 2013)

Procedure Performed: Left foot guillotine amputation.

A circular incision was then made around the distal left lower extremity just above the ankle with a scalpel, carried down through the subcutaneous tissue. The anterior tibial vessels were identified. They were clamped and cut and tied with 0 vicryl suture. The tibia was then transected with the power saw. The fibula was identified and transected with the power saw and the remainder of the subcutaneous tissue was taken with cautery. The wound was irrigated with sterile saline. Hemostatis was adequate. A wound VAC was obtained. It was place into the wound, secured into place and attached to negative pressure. Again after the acute infection resolves, then we will plan to do a formal below-knee amputation. Dx: Dry gangrene left foot


----------



## anmariebrigham (Mar 4, 2013)

I would pick 27882. In my CPT book for this code, it has the "amputation, leg, through the tibia and fibula; open, circular (guillotine)".
I hope this helps!
Thanks!


----------



## drhoads (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------

